# Copy of Will



## Sunnywalsh (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi. My dad had been resident in Greece for 5 years and he sadly died in Athens last summer. My stepmother has cut all contact with me here in England and said this is because the house if hers and im not entitled to anything anyway. 

My question is: how do I get a copy of my dads Will? ive researched on the internet and Greek inheritance law says "the children and the spouse are entitled to inherit part of the legacy regardless of the conditions imposed by a Will" . Any help greatly appreciated. Regards Pammie


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

This is rather a difficult situation, you do not say if your father was Greek. If he was you are correct in respect of certain rights of inheritance, however if he was not Greek the inheritance laws of his country of nationality could be enforced.

If the will was filed in the UK you can apply for a copy of probate (see Probate standing searches ) 

If the will was filed in Greece then all probated wills are sent to the court in the location where the deceased last lived. However if you do not know where this might be you can ask the Athens Court Will Recorder to locate it. 

Take care, there are strict deadlines on challenges / queries............

I am not legally qualified to offer assistance and the forgoing is only given as lay-help


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*inheritance*



Sunnywalsh said:


> Hi. My dad had been resident in Greece for 5 years and he sadly died in Athens last summer. My stepmother has cut all contact with me here in England and said this is because the house if hers and im not entitled to anything anyway.
> 
> My question is: how do I get a copy of my dads Will? ive researched on the internet and Greek inheritance law says "the children and the spouse are entitled to inherit part of the legacy regardless of the conditions imposed by a Will" . Any help greatly appreciated. Regards Pammie


My husband who is Greek just inherited his mothers property here in Athens but there was a lot of paper-work involved,he had to go to the main court here in Athens with papers from a solicitor so as to ascertain if she had made a will officially and if she made it to others.My husband has just nearly jumped from his bed when I told him your case,he said,if his father is Greek or made a will in Greece,then he has rights,even if he made a will to the step-mother,you can challenge that,the child has big rights here.You must get an English speaking solicitor which in Greece is called a(symvolio grapho)better my husband says than a lawyer and I guess cheaper.But you must move very fast on this,immediately.


----------

